# Help in Permanent Resident Application



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi There.

I intend to apply for the Permanent Resident Permit and I understand that there are different categories under which I can apply and I would like your opinions as to which section is best for me.My details are as follows.

1. I am on a Quota Work permit. 
2. I have been on a work permit for the past 4 years and will meet 5 years in Dec 
3. I am Permanently employed.

a) Can I apply for the permanent residence permit before I get to the required 5 year requirement based on my permanent employment status?, or
b) Can I immediately apply for the PR based on my Quota Work Permit before I meet the required 5 years (like how they do for the Critical Visa Permit).

Your opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

I had exactly what you have inc work experience. I applied PR based on section 27(a) in Dec 2013. I got it end of Feb 2014

However that was when Quota Work permits were still being issued. I understand few people still have valid Quota Work permits and I am not sure if one can still apply PR permit based on them ever since they repealed them. Ask the VFS and if one can do then apply the section 27(a) but you will have to stay in the same field under which the PR is issued for 5 years. If you have 5 years exp then you can apply 26(a) which has not condition.

Good lucky.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for the response and likes.

The question now is will the Quota Work Permit holders still be allowed to apply for PR based solely on their Quota Work Permit status?

I will have to ask DHA on this one.

Thank you again.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the response and likes.
> 
> ...


Yes, if you qualify (under the new law) for PR then it doesn't matter what the name of your previous visa was. A Quota Work Visa, for example, held for 5 years means that you have held a work visa for that period and do qualify in that sense.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Legal Man,

Thanks as always for your advise-we should all be paying you for this, lol,

Anyhow, since I have not yet got 5 years on my Quota work permit, do you think I can apply for PR based on my skills , qualifications (which are all on the new critical skills listing)?

I have had a look at the Act and from the look of things I can apply as long as I can prove that I have skills that appear on the critical skills listing.

One other thing, I am already employed permanently and the act requires an advert-I do not have this as I was recruited via an internet advert.Can my employer's Chartered Accountant state that the advert was done via the Internet and will DOH accept it? 

Thanks again


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> Hi Legal Man,
> 
> Thanks as always for your advise-we should all be paying you for this, lol,
> 
> ...


Based on the limited information given, you could probably apply for PR on the basis of your permanent position or even wait a little and do it based on 5 years of work visas. However, the immediate question seems to be around your next Temporary Work Visa. If you apply for Critical Skills, then no, no advert is needed. If it's a General Work Visa, then yes, the whole process is necessary (including the DoL and DHA).


----------

